# Should Aussie Stock Forums introduce a live chat room?



## Joe Blow (23 January 2005)

Those of you who were members before I installed this vbulletin software would remember that I had a live chat room installed. At that time the number of members was much smaller and it didn't see that much action.

I have just come across a live chat modification for this software and wanted to take a survey of Aussie Stock Forums members views on this subject.

Do you think the site would benefit from a live chatroom? Or do you think Aussie Stock Forums is fine as it is?

Give me your views!

P.S. Even if you don't want to make a post in this thread, please vote so I can see how the majority of active members feel about it. Thanks!


----------



## ghotib (25 January 2005)

A chat room doesn't seem to excite people much either way. 

I voted No because I hate Chat - it's too slow for live conversation and too fast to do while you're doing something else. I was going to say that I didn't mind if other people wanted to use it, but on 2nd thoughts I like the ability to look back over discussions and I'd be sorry to lose that to Chat. 

But it's your site Joe.

Cheers

Ghoti


----------



## tech/a (25 January 2005)

They tend to denegrate into a social interaction.
Very little value.


----------



## GreatPig (25 January 2005)

Personally I never use chat rooms on any forum. Too many other things to do.

GP


----------



## RichKid (25 January 2005)

Must agree about not being too keen on live chat. I have trouble finding time to post as normal and chatting might just frizzle away into useless talk when there's nothing to be said. Too much of a distraction for me, but thanks for tossing that idea up for us to consider. I reckon if ASF becomes twice as big (as it will) there may be more people willing say yes. I prefer the current format as the dominant one for the present.


----------



## Joe Blow (26 January 2005)

I'm surprised that there hasn't been more votes in this poll.

It looks like a fairly even split so I might hold off on installing a live chat room for now and possibly come back to the idea a bit later.

However, don't let this stop you from voting if you haven't already. I'm still interested in people's views on the subject.


----------



## tech/a (26 January 2005)

500 members and 14 votes.
Perhaps there are only 14 of us here now!
Crashy was right Ive turned them all away! :grinsking 

Sorry Boss!!


----------



## Bingo (26 January 2005)

I voted yes, however I have a small concern that you would not get enough interaction.

You could trial for say a month.

Bingo


----------



## tech/a (26 January 2005)

Bingo .
Thats when you will get the interaction.Keeping the interaction is more difficult.

Here are a few ideas that I think would be required to have a successful chat.

(1) Set times for everyone to visit chat as this will focus participants.
(2) Topic for chat times.Not all times but at least 1 or 2 a week
(3) A modorator during chats to KEEP on TOPIC.
(4) Guests with a specialty who are asked to come along and present.
(5) Open to all members a Chat request topic to be discussed.
(6) The ability to block absolute nutters(Ive seen chats taken over by nutters).
(7) Interactive charts would be great (BOSS?).

What would others like.

Tech


----------



## Porper (26 January 2005)

I would definately not use it Joe, don't like them and never will. I enjoy the forum as it is although I am sure people do like them, maybe not enough members yet either, just my thoughts.


----------



## markrmau (26 January 2005)

It already is a live chat room sort of! I prefer this informal post/read method --- also it allows you to easily refer back to previous comments in the thread. It isn't broken!


----------



## doctorj (26 January 2005)

I originally voted for yes, but I agree that this forum would lose soemthing if there was a shift, even in part, towards an un-logged real time discussion.  I like most of us don't have a lot of time to check the internet and only do so when the opportunity arises.

Having the forums as they are does much the discussion asynchronous, but it does allow the luxury of checking and out of a discussion and the knowledge it offers at an individual's leisure.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 June 2005)

Any more thoughts on the idea of introducing a live chat room?

I'm sure there are many members who have joined in the last six months or so who probably haven't seen this thread or had a chance to vote on it.

Tell me what you think.


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 June 2005)

I've never seen a live chat that works well. They alwys sem 2 dgenr8 in2 txt msg an I dnt thnk that wil apeal 2 ne1 ere. Either that or it ends up like HC style of posts. Present approach seems to work quite well in my opinion.

I guess that if we had some dramatic event, like an actual market crash or a major terrorist attack for example, then opening a real time chat on the subject might make a bit of sense but not under normal circumstances.


----------



## ob1kenobi (5 June 2005)

Joe,

I must admit I prefer the current arrangements. At least here everything is posted and logged and you can go back to find things. If I don't have the opportunity to log on one day, then when I log on the next I can cathch up with everything. I think a live chat part of the site could take people away from the thoughtful posts that they currently do. I don't think I would use it and thus would not be in favour of it.

I do like the way in which you are constantly trying to improve and innovate the site though. Well done!


----------



## DTM (5 June 2005)

G'day all

A live chat room would add a lot to ASF because it would add a lot of dimension to an already successful formula.  One way it could be used is if people with expertise eg Market Wages with Elliot wave would teach forumites live.  All those interested could ask questions real time etc and recorded transcripts would be posted for those who want to read what happened.  Other times, it could be used for people to share ideas real time when the market drops 100 points etc.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Profitseeker (5 June 2005)

There is a danger that it would be misused and difficult to control! Therefore I vote no.


----------



## Mofra (6 June 2005)

Howdy,

I voted no to a live chat simply because the other live chatsites around tend to degenerate into slanging matches, with as much emphasis placed on personality as analysis - which is precisely the reason I prefer this site. The fact that posts are easily read back also forces people to post more useful information rather than hypothesise about likely price movements in the future - often with little or no analysis added. Comparing this forum to others, it always reads a little more "highbrow" than the realtime chat sites.

Simple risk/reward scenario for me - little gain for larger risk


----------



## excalibur (6 June 2005)

I`m afraid that a chat room could diminish the importance or better the attention of the members to the normal sharing of information, for which I think Aussie Stock Forums has achieved.
We are dealing with a vast area of information, some of which many people have taken time to acquire a relevant or better a most professional as possibile response to a certain question or request.
My vote is therefore Nee.


----------



## mime (6 June 2005)

Would there be enough people to use the chat room?


----------



## emily (15 June 2005)

a chat room would be good, like the one in commsec, that seems to be alrights.
But if it does tend to denegrate into a social interaction, like tech/a said, then it wudnt be a good idea. i guess it wudnt hurt to try. discussing how stocks are performing throughout the day would be good. also it wud be easier to help others, by explaining things clearer, instead of having to wait until someone replies. i guess it would be ok to give it a try for the ones that want a chatroom.


----------



## Joe Blow (7 July 2005)

For those of you are are still interested in the idea of a live chat room, feel free to go and have a play with something I've been mucking about with: http://www.aussiedaytraders.com/chat.php

I've only got the free version of the chat room installed at the moment so there's a maximum of only 30 users allowed at one time and the features are cut down to a bare minimum. (e.g. no moderation etc)

...but it is functional. At least I hope it is. Let me know if you run into any problems with this particular chat software.

P.S. The site it is on and is very much a work in progress. Just thought you live chat junkies might like to give the chat room a spin.


----------



## Julia (7 July 2005)

Joe,

Have just clicked on the link to Aussie Day Traders but all that appeared to be working was the "News" Link.

I really like ASF format as it is now,  and find it easy, as others have said, to look up topics and follow threads at a time it is convenient to me.  I don't like the suggestion of a chat room operating at specific times.

Your ongoing efforts to do all possible to improve the site are greatly appreciated, Joe.  I'm really happy with how things are at present and like the fact that very rarely does the interchange amongst members degenerate into personal slanging.

With thanks.

Julia : 

PS
 I also appreciate the feedback of various forum members to questions I've asked.  I'm learning a lot from all of your contributions.  Thanks.


----------



## Joe Blow (7 July 2005)

Julia said:
			
		

> Have just clicked on the link to Aussie Day Traders but all that appeared to be working was the "News" Link.




Actually, that's not working either.    The site is in its very early stages.

I was just interested in getting some feedback on the chatroom software... I think the live chat room is the only thing functional on the site at the moment. Interested to see if it works in some browsers and not others etc.

Just fiddling about in my spare time.


----------



## Joe Blow (14 January 2006)

Just wondering if there's any more interest in a live chat room on Aussie Stock Forums? Membership has increased greatly since I initially started this thread so I thought I'd bump it to see what the current feeling is.

Please vote on the poll if you haven't already.


----------



## brisvegas (14 January 2006)

as a part time daytrader the idea of a chat room is good for some interaction . quite often the problem is you end up with a couple of good traders interacting with a lot of lurkers trying to piggy back trades without putting in any input . other chat rooms i have participated in have became areas where some stroke their egos with only entry and exits posted without any meaningful analysis , quite often exits only given on winning trades with losers convientently forgotten . its a fine line to find a balance quite often with conflicts becoming evident . smaller rooms seem to work best as long as there is active traders with common interests . i participate in mirc chat in a couple  rooms , #daytrders on oz.org is ok with potential trades identified premarket with a watchlist and volume and %age movers identified during day . that said there is the usual lurkers and occasional flamers as there is no membership requirement , generally the moderaters deal with them efficiently . all said i would be willing to try an ASF chat room 


.................. pete


----------



## tarnor (14 January 2006)

Yeah not really to interested personally. I used to spend a fair bit of time on MIRC playing online games which was a bit of fun... a focused question and answers chat with a 'professional' might be alright..

I think it will cause problems too. I have a friend on MSN who we often jump on the same day trades together which is fun but has it moments.. Like when one of you suddenly dumps and then tells the other. tis like why didn't you tell me first..   or when they follow u into a trade which can put pressure on you even thought its thier money......

It gets awkward with 2 but try 10 - 20... the realitiy is the only people who are going to sit around in a chat all day will be those who are probably also sitting on the market as well.. Times the confusion mucking around with a mate to a room full of like punters, you've got some serious buying and selling power.. And with that power will come those who are ready to exploit it..  For those traders who like to play traders and I admit i'm heading alot that way a live chat room will probably be a disaster, all wistful thoughts of altruistic human behaviour aside.


----------



## GreatPig (14 January 2006)

Still no real interest from me either. I can't imagine what I'd talk about in a chat room, as I'm not trading in real time.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## crackaton (14 January 2006)

The forum in present form is excellent. Why not have the live chat forum as an extra, so that if people want they can have a chat? That way if someone see that another they know is presently on line they can catch up, otherwise they just post the usual message.


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 January 2006)

I can see that it would work better with a highly liquid market such as forex where individuals can't realistically move the market unless they are trading _very_ large amounts  but with stocks I see the potential for serious abuse and the whole thing degenerating as others have suggested.


----------



## bullmarket (14 January 2006)

:iagree: 100% with crackaton

I'm a commsec refugee and won't be going back there again as their general and stock analysis chatrooms are both just mostly general chat now and of no use to me at all anymore.

Personally I'm not fussed if you introduce live chat as long as this current format is retained and live chat is just an extra option.

Also, if you have live chat I'd suggest you have it tightly moderated so that hopefully it doesn't degenarate to commsec's level.

This current format suits me much better as I am not a trader and I don't like getting caught up in all the hype and ramping by 'scruplesly challenged' traders and wannabees  who I think need to be :ald: 

cheers

bullmarket 

ps.....I voted 'no' in the poll for my    worth.  But maybe set live chat up for a trial period of say a few months and if it's more trouble than it's worth, you can always shut it down I guess.....but please retain this format as well


----------



## Julia (14 January 2006)

Agree 100% with all that Bullmarket has said.   Doesn't matter to me whether there is a live chat room or not, as long as this present format is retained as well.

Julia


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 January 2006)

Joe,

I must say keep it as it is.
What`s not broken need not be fixed.

Snake


----------



## happytrader (15 January 2006)

Hi Joe

Personally I think most posters here are more than generous and giving plenty away as it is. Just keep in mind money is such an emotive issue to most that thinking and talking about it objectively on live chat would only be useful for purely entertainment purposes anyway.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## Mouse (24 January 2006)

Hi,

If you had a chat room I'd chat in it. 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Duckman#72 (26 January 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter to me whether there is a live chat room or not, as long as this present format is retained as well.
> 
> Julia




Hear, hear.

I have gained a lot from this site and would hate to see move too far in a different direction.

Regards 

Duckman


----------



## justjohn (26 January 2006)

No from me .I enjoy the present format being able to flick from thread to thread at any time or day you want plus I cant type that fast   plust spelings nat thet goot :swear:


----------



## Double Six (27 January 2006)

chat rooms dont work well unless you have a lot of scalping day traders.

forex which is 24 hrs works well if you have a hard core of 20/30

Do you ?

teaching/training doesnt work well as you need visuals and so resort to posting charts anyway.

personally I dont mind the lurkers; they can't usually keep up anyway.  

but from the number of posts per day on this board , I would have thought you need to attract more members.


----------



## ctp6360 (28 January 2006)

What if you had a chat room but only at specific times for a specific purpose. As in its not a free-for-all but you say, ok on Friday night from 8pm-10pm we will be chatting about XXXXX.

Or you could do it like some other sites do where you have the 'expert' and everyone can submit questions to them which they will answer live.


----------



## sandik17 (30 January 2006)

I'd be all for a chat room!  Although I spend enough time here in these forums as it is!
I also agree with Duckman#72 and Julia, that the current format should also remain unchanged though.


----------



## treefrog (4 February 2006)

Hi - i'm another comsec refugee, frustrated at the potential value of live chat but that in reality it degenerates into too many threads by far too many amatures.
Comsec's Stock Analysis Room for example rarely has any analysis at all and it is virtually impossible to know what timeframe the different posters are referring to.
In reading the responses here, felt that the majority are "slow" traders with little to gain from live calls and from my very early skim of the quality of posts here can understand why the reluctance to risk live.
If it was my call I would want the objectives clearly spelt out and some VERY tight guidelines on what was acceptable.
e.g. discourage live chatter threads and posts which are not urgent and the existing forum format is logically better.
One advantage of live would be to refer to specific threads and posts in the existing format and have further detail interaction on it
But hey, its probably a bit premature for me to be offering those comments on the basis of my very flimsy poke about this site so far.
cheerz


----------



## pacer (27 June 2006)

Sounds good to me and if you don't want to look in then don't, it's your choice, and a bit of banter between friends never hurt anyone, as long as it doesn't get out of hand, and anyone who annoys you can be put in your ignore list so you don't have to see thier rubbish, just like yahoo and other chat rooms,. It's easy enough to have several chat rooms too.

If your sensitivities are going to be agitated then just stick to the posts and leave the chat room for those that can handle it......

GOGOGO Ausie stock forums OIOIOI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Mint Man (27 June 2006)

Ive read a few of the first post and i have to agree with them. 
It would be a big fat *NO* for me.
I would be worried about it taking away from the detaild posts that you get in the forum threads as people wouldnt have as much time to discuss whatever the issue/topic may be.

Wanna chat? get MSN!


----------



## The Mint Man (27 June 2006)

Would just like to add that the following may have some merit.



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> (1) Set times for everyone to visit chat as this will focus participants.
> (2) Topic for chat times.Not all times but at least 1 or 2 a week
> (3) A modorator during chats to KEEP on TOPIC.
> (4) Guests with a specialty who are asked to come along and present.
> ...




I would be more for it if it was every now and then and if we had talks about specific topics such as a certain stock, sector, Commodities etc.
I think tech's point 3 and 6 would be a must.

cheers


----------



## TraderPro (29 June 2006)

I think tech/a said it all...

(7) Interactive charts would need some additional software - I think macromedia along those lines.

But certainly a topic and a certain window of time would definitely be beneficial, as people can choose to tune in and we won't be wasting time.


----------



## pacer (3 July 2006)

Just saw the new chat room and it looks great!....good on you guys.

Do you think one of the administrators could message or email a note to inform everyone of it's opening and some basic info on how to use it (rules, topic making etc), as it may be very quiet otherwise and I would like to get a feel for how it's going to run.


----------



## nulla nulla (20 January 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> Those of you who were members before I installed this vbulletin software would remember that I had a live chat room installed. At that time the number of members was much smaller and it didn't see that much action.
> 
> I have just come across a live chat modification for this software and wanted to take a survey of Aussie Stock Forums members views on this subject.
> 
> ...




I vote in favour of a *Live Chat Room.*


----------



## toocool (20 January 2011)

HAHAH digging up some old threads here nulla !!!

I just voted.


----------



## nulla nulla (21 January 2011)

I did a search on "Chat Room" to find the thread I started to post a question to Joe and this thread popped up as well. 
Amazing how history repeats itself, just like the share market, eh. 
Mind you some of the original proposals were very restrictive as to control of topics and kicking out nutters.


----------

